# Another proof that body halo is legit as fuck



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 10, 2020)

This guy is arguably FaceandLMS tier.
His face is ugly and his skin is too. He is not even tall, he is like 5ft10 so nothing special.
But he scored this:









Guess how: body game









Whoever denies body game is a faggot lazy coper and deserves to stay incel.


----------



## Cali Yuga (Oct 10, 2020)

how is it that you can pick out a coalburner with like 80% accuracy just by looking at a girls physiognomy


----------



## St. Wristcel (Oct 10, 2020)

Cali Yuga said:


> how is it that you can pick out a coalburner with like 80% accuracy just by looking at a girls physiognomy


High testosterone in foids leads to this type of behavior.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Oct 10, 2020)

He does look like FACEandLMS ngl


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 10, 2020)

this is proof of just get lucky theory


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 10, 2020)

fag112 said:


> this is proof of just get lucky theory


There is no such thing at getting lucky with women, you need something that attracts them.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Oct 10, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> There is no such thing at getting lucky with women, you need something that attracts them.


no there are some outliers, its not black and white always. Blackpill is true for like 95/99% of the time


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 10, 2020)

fag112 said:


> no there are some outliers, its not black and white always. Blackpill is true for like 95/99% of the time


When it's body game it's "outliers" and when it's other type of game then it's a rule. Make up your mind.
We wanna see if body game is legit? Let's use this guy pics and run a tinder experiment.


----------



## Deleted member 9344 (Oct 10, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> This guy is arguably FaceandLMS tier.
> His face is ugly and his skin is too. He is not even tall, he is like 5ft10 so nothing special.
> But he scored this:
> View attachment 724621
> ...


Tyrone BBCmaxxed.


----------



## noobeater (Oct 10, 2020)

this isn't body halo this is literally bbc game


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 10, 2020)

why isnt this shit H2O tier on a blackpill site?aesthetics+dimorphism is law and what can be more dimorphic than fucking muscles/body?






she doesent even look like a female anymore.muscles make you more manly therefore more attractive you can either agree or cope


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 10, 2020)

noobeater said:


> this isn't body halo this is literally bbc game


What BBC game? He is not thugmaxxed not tattoomaxxed he only has a muscular body.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Oct 10, 2020)

Definnetely roids or good genetics at that point


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Oct 10, 2020)

Pretty good, ngl


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 10, 2020)

FaceandLMS did a face reveal? How does he look?


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 10, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Definnetely roids or good genetics at that point


He surely uses roids but he had a great base as almost all fucking negroids.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 10, 2020)

Damn even monkeys can look good with muscles


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 10, 2020)

Proex said:


> Damn even monkeys can look good with muscles


What's your excuse to not bodymaxx?


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 10, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> What's your excuse to not bodymaxx?


I am bodymaxxing bro. It just doesn't really matter that much since I am skinny but more muscle to mog my whole class. I'm gonna workout more and better my diet though soon.


----------



## piscicide (Oct 10, 2020)

Muscle always helps. But ofc some people will need more work than others to look human


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 15, 2020)

how come every body halo experiment has a dude with killer frame?

@rightfulcel


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 15, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> how come every body halo experiment has a dude with killer frame?
> 
> @rightfulcel


Did you see @Kingkellz last thread? The guy there has not a good frame


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 15, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Did you see @Kingkellz last thread? The guy there has not a good frame


link me plz.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 15, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> link me plz.











UGLY BBC GYMCEL Tinder Experiment (Lifefuel for Gymcels)


Person Used: Stephon Clinkscales aka StephisCold the red-pilled youtuber/personal trainer Pics Used: Bio: Likes/Matches within 28hrs: 53 likes and 33 matches Got 99+ likes in less than 3 days Sexually Explicit Convo with a white becky (girl on right): Example of another convo...




looksmax.org


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Oct 15, 2020)

Lifefuel for wristcels and facecels


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 15, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> UGLY BBC GYMCEL Tinder Experiment (Lifefuel for Gymcels)
> 
> 
> Person Used: Stephon Clinkscales aka StephisCold the red-pilled youtuber/personal trainer Pics Used: Bio: Likes/Matches within 28hrs: 53 likes and 33 matches Got 99+ likes in less than 3 days Sexually Explicit Convo with a white becky (girl on right): Example of another convo...
> ...


i see

anyway i still thin face, dick, and height are more important but yes body matters


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 15, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> i see
> 
> anyway i still thin face, dick, and height are more important but yes body matters


Of course but body can make up for lot of flaws as it shows in the thread.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 15, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Of course but body can make up for lot of flaws as it shows in the thread.


well can it?

tinder matches and sex are two different things


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 15, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> well can it?
> 
> tinder matches and sex are two different things


Bro if we reason like that then we have to invalidate even experiments with models. 
Getting +99 likes is hard, and the guy was sexually upfront and explicit and girls were responsive to him, so I think it's legit.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Oct 15, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> When it's body game it's "outliers" and when it's other type of game then it's a rule. Make up your mind.
> We wanna see if body game is legit? Let's use this guy pics and run a tinder experiment.


Body game is totally legit but I think he meant personality as outliers as once in a while that's what actually attracts a foid


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Oct 15, 2020)

He doesn’t use roids a lot of black dudes look like this with just a bit of gymcelling

it’s just melanin halo for more defined muscles he would look smaller and less cut white


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 15, 2020)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Body game is totally legit but I think he meant personality as outliers as once in a while that's what actually attracts a foid


Oh I see, I think personality is totally a meme and there are no outliers tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 15, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> He doesn’t use roids a lot of black dudes look like this with just a bit of gymcelling


Yeah man but unfortunately I don't have that genetics so I have to roid.


----------



## LooksPSL (Oct 15, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> how come every body halo experiment has a dude with killer frame?
> 
> @rightfulcel


Bodybuilding makes frame bigger, I don’t know why people here act like frame is set in stone.

you might as well ask “how come every body halo experiment has a dude with killer abs”


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 15, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Bro if we reason like that then we have to invalidate even experiments with models.
> Getting +99 likes is hard, and the guy was sexually upfront and explicit and girls were responsive to him, so I think it's legit.





SPFromNY914 said:


> Body game is totally legit but I think he meant personality as outliers as once in a while that's what actually attracts a foid


true.

good poinnt, as much as face>body, i think that bodybuilding matters as long as you're not sub5


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 15, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> true.
> 
> good poinnt, as much as face>body, i think that bodybuilding matters as long as you're not sub5


How bro? The guy in op is literally a 3 and he is still able to punch way above his league due to body halo, a girl like that can have facially way better men than that.


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Oct 15, 2020)

A lot of psl users don’t understand sex appeal also 

even though he’s ugly he looks masculine and nt so body game has helped him a lot


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 15, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> A lot of psl users don’t understand sex appeal also
> 
> even though he’s ugly he looks masculine and nt so body game has helped him a lot


PSL users think that sex appeal is only given by the bones of your face jfl no real life experience


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 15, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> How bro? The guy in op is literally a 3 and he is still able to punch way above his league due to body halo, a girl like that can have facially way better men than that.


matches=/=sex


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 15, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> matches=/=sex


I'm talking about the guy in this thread, he is legit ugly and still his gf mogs him.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Oct 15, 2020)

Cali Yuga said:


> how is it that you can pick out a coalburner with like 80% accuracy just by looking at a girls physiognomy


"physiogymy"? @ConorMcGregor


----------



## Kingkellz (Oct 15, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> A lot of psl users don’t understand sex appeal also
> 
> even though he’s ugly he looks masculine and nt so body game has helped him a lot





ConorMcGregor said:


> PSL users think that sex appeal is only given by the bones of your face jfl no real life experience


Watch this guys



personalityinkwell said:


> matches=/=sex


That's true but I went further than just a match.
I got numbers and got girls to desire having a sexual interaction with me (convo with that white becky).

I didn't mention it in the thread but the girl actually hit me up the next day asking why I didn't want to hang out. I never responded so she got mad at me and blocked + unmatched lol.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 15, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> "physiogymy"? @ConorMcGregor


Idk bro a girl like that in italy can get Chads easily.


----------



## loksr (Oct 15, 2020)

Body matters the most for black dudes
Because there’s a large subsection of white chicks with a black dude fetish that basically just perceive black dudes as fucktoya
In that one specific instance face really doesn’t matter all that much, cause those chicks are lowkey racist and generally don’t see that dude as a real person.

If you’re black and don’t have a big dick and a muscular body it’s over if you’re going for that type of chick


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 15, 2020)

loksr said:


> Body matters the most for black dudes
> Because there’s a large subsection of white chicks with a black dude fetish that basically just perceive black dudes as fucktoya
> In that one specific instance face really doesn’t matter all that much, cause those chicks are lowkey racist and generally don’t see that dude as a real person.
> 
> If you’re black and don’t have a big dick and a muscular body it’s over if you’re going for that type of chick


Bro why you always spill so much bullshit? Jfl


----------



## Cali Yuga (Oct 15, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> "physiogymy"? @ConorMcGregor


*phys•i•og•no•my fĭz″ē-ŏg′nə-mē, -ŏn′ə-mē*
*►*

n.
Facial features.
n.
The art of judging human character from facial features.

Ancient science of great power. We are its inheritors, we must preserve.


----------



## loksr (Oct 16, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Bro why you always spill so much bullshit? Jfl


What I said is absolutely irrefutable, I'm not giving you an opinion I'm telling you how the world works. Don't be stupid, you're gonna look like a moron. Just be quiet and accept it bro.
The ONLY people who can regularly get away with being ugly and still slaying are roided up black dudes. Every once in a while there will be an outlier white dude who can do something similar but he has to be ridiculously hyper masculine in the face and preferably older to pull it off.

There are girls that will fuck black dudes specifically because he looks "scary" to her. That's the only time body halo is not a cope for the most part. Body is cherry on top of an already attractive dude in 99.9% of cases, stop coping k? It was a mistake to use a black dude to try to prove your point, I know you have 0 experience with black people but this is a known phenomenon for them.

Anyway what you're arguing for, and I think you're too simple to understand this, is basically nichemaxxing. If you bodybuild there will inevitably be a subset of girls who have that bodytype as a fetish. If you're black there's girls who will fuck you just cause you're black. If you have a big dick there are girls who will fuck you only because of that. But I think where you're confused is that you think that being ugly with a good body will make you a slayer, it absolutely will not, but if you're a disgusting incel it'll save you from that fate most likely.

The guy is punching above his league because he's bbcmaxed with a bbc fetishist. No, he doesn't need tattoos, he has an ugly masculine face with a good body while being black, that is what bbcmaxxing is.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 16, 2020)

loksr said:


> What I said is absolutely irrefutable, I'm not giving you an opinion I'm telling you how the world works. Don't be stupid, you're gonna look like a moron. Just be quiet and accept it bro.
> The ONLY people who can regularly get away with being ugly and still slaying are roided up black dudes. Every once in a while there will be an outlier white dude who can do something similar but he has to be ridiculously hyper masculine in the face and preferably older to pull it off.
> 
> There are girls that will fuck black dudes specifically because he looks "scary" to her. That's the only time body halo is not a cope for the most part. Body is cherry on top of an already attractive dude in 99.9% of cases, stop coping k? It was a mistake to use a black dude to try to prove your point, I know you have 0 experience with black people but this is a known phenomenon for them.
> ...


Not a word


----------



## loksr (Oct 16, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Not a word


why did that submissive trend catch on? all you're saying is that you're submissive to me and too terrified to embrace my wisdom tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 16, 2020)

loksr said:


> why did that submissive trend catch on? all you're saying is that you're submissive to me and too terrified to embrace my wisdom tbh


I don't have time to read high e essays bro


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Oct 18, 2020)

It is very legit, bro. Back when Zyzz was alive he was gigachad because of bodyhalo and statushalo. And what did he look like when he was young before gymmaxxing? A TWINK INCEL SON


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Oct 18, 2020)

loksr said:


> What I said is absolutely irrefutable, I'm not giving you an opinion I'm telling you how the world works. Don't be stupid, you're gonna look like a moron. Just be quiet and accept it bro.
> The ONLY people who can regularly get away with being ugly and still slaying are roided up black dudes. Every once in a while there will be an outlier white dude who can do something similar but he has to be ridiculously hyper masculine in the face and preferably older to pull it off.
> 
> There are girls that will fuck black dudes specifically because he looks "scary" to her. That's the only time body halo is not a cope for the most part. Body is cherry on top of an already attractive dude in 99.9% of cases, stop coping k? It was a mistake to use a black dude to try to prove your point, I know you have 0 experience with black people but this is a known phenomenon for them.
> ...



If some people are into black guys. They are into black guys because they seem them as attractive. The world does not work as black and white. Everyday when I go public. I always see average to below average looking guys with decent looking women. This should be not possible according to blackpill. Or its supposed to be a rarity. I have also seen plenty of Chads literally dating below average looking women.


----------



## loksr (Oct 18, 2020)

Beetleking88 said:


> If some people are into black guys. They are into black guys because they seem them as attractive. The world does not work as black and white. Everyday when I go public. I always see average to below average looking guys with decent looking women. This should be not possible according to blackpill. Or its supposed to be a rarity. I have also seen plenty of Chads literally dating below average looking women.


There’s a difference between a girl who dates black guys (normal) and a girl who fetishizes black guys (the type of girl I’m talking about)

also outliers don’t prove rules but you should know that men notoriously underrate other men, especially if they don’t have much psl knowledge, so in all likelihood you’re seeing decent looking men with decent looking women.

also good looking people are generally less shallow than average or ugly people because average or ugly people have something to prove with the people they date but gl folks don’t


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Oct 18, 2020)

loksr said:


> There’s a difference between a girl who dates black guys (normal) and a girl who fetishizes black guys (the type of girl I’m talking about)
> 
> also outliers don’t prove rules but you should know that men notoriously underrate other men, especially if they don’t have much psl knowledge, so in all likelihood you’re seeing decent looking men with decent looking women.
> 
> also good looking people are generally less shallow than average or ugly people because average or ugly people have something to prove with the people they date but gl folks don’t



They look like guys you people would rates as 3-4 P.


----------



## Brian Peppers (Oct 18, 2020)

loksr said:


> What I said is absolutely irrefutable, I'm not giving you an opinion I'm telling you how the world works. Don't be stupid, you're gonna look like a moron. Just be quiet and accept it bro.
> The ONLY people who can regularly get away with being ugly and still slaying are roided up black dudes. Every once in a while there will be an outlier white dude who can do something similar but he has to be ridiculously hyper masculine in the face and preferably older to pull it off.
> 
> There are girls that will fuck black dudes specifically because he looks "scary" to her. That's the only time body halo is not a cope for the most part. Body is cherry on top of an already attractive dude in 99.9% of cases, stop coping k? It was a mistake to use a black dude to try to prove your point, I know you have 0 experience with black people but this is a known phenomenon for them.
> ...



Then faceandlms is a faggot for not roiding and gymmaxxing. He's also 5 inches taller than the guy OP posted.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 18, 2020)

Brian Peppers said:


> Then faceandlms is a faggot for not roiding and gymmaxxing. He's also 5 inches taller than the guy OP posted.


I think that could be a solution for him but God knows why he doesn't jump on roids.


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 18, 2020)

Lol I talk to Face every day, this guy still mogs him to death facially


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 18, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> Lol I talk to Face every day, this guy still mogs him to death facially


I don't trust you, he is worst than that?


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 18, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> I don't trust you, he is worst than that?
> View attachment 742240
> View attachment 742247


Going off the pics u gave us, he IPD, lower third, and hairmogs Face who is balding rn. Yeah his nose, lack of under eye support is bad but he looks normal compared to Face. At least 1 point above Face. Sadly Face hasn't gym maxed yet so we don't truly know his potential


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 18, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> Going off the pics u gave us, he IPD, lower third, and hairmogs Face who is balding rn. Yeah his nose, lack of under eye support is bad but he looks normal compared to Face. At least 1 point above Face. Sadly Face hasn't gym maxed yet so we don't truly know his potential


Bro the negro from my pics is 29 and looks 45, shit collagen, shit hairline, he doesn't mog Face and the pic I posted, actually Face mogs, unless he descended a lot from that pic (which I don't know)


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 18, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Bro the negro from my pics is 29 and looks 45, shit collagen, shit hairline, he doesn't mog Face and the pic I posted, actually Face mogs, unless he descended a lot from that pic (which I don't know)


He has he's balding and still has a dad bod


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 18, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> He has he's balding and still has a dad bod


Black people balding is not as bad as white people balding, and I thought he had SMP? Still, he has a dad bod, so he is not even gymmaxxed, and he has a very big dick too (I think that he posted it on the other forum and it was like 21?) 
How the fuck doesn't he risk it all, blast roids and run bodymaxxed thugmaxxed bigcockmaxxed BBC? He is 6ft3 too I can see some white women lusting for that.


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Oct 18, 2020)

She isnt even that cute tho.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 18, 2020)

maxxedfalloutdweller said:


> She isnt even that cute tho.


Volcel if you wouldn't. He literally looks like a monkey, this couple is so mismatched that looks like a human/chimpanzee type of relationship.


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Oct 18, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Volcel if you wouldn't. He literally looks like a monkey, this couple is so mismatched that looks like a human/chimpanzee type of relationship.


What?? she is literally a 4/10. No joke


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 18, 2020)

maxxedfalloutdweller said:


> What?? she is literally a 4/10. No joke


She is more than 4, maybe 4,5. 
He is a 3,5 at best, if you would not fuck her you are a volcel.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 18, 2020)

Cali Yuga said:


> how is it that you can pick out a coalburner with like 80% accuracy just by looking at a girls physiognomy


What's a coalburner?


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Oct 18, 2020)

Date a 5ft chav with daddy issues theory


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 18, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> What's a coalburner?


A girl that only goes with black guys


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 18, 2020)

GymcelDoomer said:


> Date a 5ft chav with daddy issues theory


Stay fat and don't date anyone theory


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Oct 18, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> A girl that only goes with black guys


lmaooo nasty... niggers are nasty


----------



## tyronelite (Oct 18, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Black people balding is not as bad as white people balding, and I thought he had SMP? Still, he has a dad bod, so he is not even gymmaxxed, and he has a very big dick too (I think that he posted it on the other forum and it was like 21?)
> How the fuck doesn't he risk it all, blast roids and run bodymaxxed thugmaxxed bigcockmaxxed BBC? He is 6ft3 too I can see some white women lusting for that.


@Colvin76 @Blackout.xl @Jamal2222 Does this black guy mog FaceandLMS ?


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Oct 18, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> She is more than 4, maybe 4,5.
> He is a 3,5 at best, if you would not fuck her you are a volcel.


Wtf?? Nigga she looks like an old ass granny that collegen maxxed. Not every white girl is fuckable.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 18, 2020)

maxxedfalloutdweller said:


> Wtf?? Nigga she looks like an old ass granny that collegen maxxed. Not every white girl is fuckable.


She has decent bones bro she looks very decent to me and I'm sure every Chad here would probably bang her.


----------



## loksr (Oct 18, 2020)

Beetleking88 said:


> They look like guys you people would rates as 3-4 P.


4 psl is average but like I said guys tend to underrate, and looksmaxers aren't immune to that either.


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Oct 18, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> She has decent bones bro she looks very decent to me and I'm sure every Chad here would probably bang her.


I would stay incel tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 18, 2020)

maxxedfalloutdweller said:


> I would stay incel tbh.


That's your choice and I respect that


----------



## loksr (Oct 18, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> I don't have time to read high e essays bro


low iq cope tbh
I have more t in half of my mogger dick than you have in your whole body btw


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 18, 2020)

loksr said:


> low iq cope tbh
> I have more t in half of my mogger dick than you have in your whole body btw


Keep cry for me I live rent free in your head


----------



## loksr (Oct 18, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Keep cry for me I live rent free in your head


COOOOPE holy shit
I just see you spouting copes in every thread I browse, you post too much tbh, should really get a life or something


----------



## OverForMe (Oct 18, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> This guy is arguably FaceandLMS tier.
> His face is ugly and his skin is too. He is not even tall, he is like 5ft10 so nothing special.
> But he scored this:
> View attachment 724621
> ...


ofc body gets chiks if blakc and bbc


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 18, 2020)

loksr said:


> COOOOPE holy shit
> I just see you spouting copes in every thread I browse, you post too much tbh, should really get a life or something


You are as much as me here bro, and I live so much rent free in your head that you keep track of what I write on other threads jfl at how pathetic you are, every answer you give me screams more estrogens than a pregnant woman.


----------



## loksr (Oct 18, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> You are as much as me here bro, and I live so much rent free in your head that you keep track of what I write on other threads jfl at how pathetic you are, every answer you give me screams more estrogens than a pregnant woman.


keep coping bro, whatever you gotta tell yourself to be able to sleep at night
I don't keep track of what you post but I know I see you everywhere spouting nonsense and never making any accurate points


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 18, 2020)

loksr said:


> keep coping bro, whatever you gotta tell yourself to be able to sleep at night
> I don't keep track of what you post but I know I see you everywhere spouting nonsense and never making any accurate points


"Keep coping bro"


I bet I live so much rent free in your head that you are the one not able to sleep during night. You are more obsessed with me than teenager girls were with Leonardo Di Caprio at his prime.


----------



## loksr (Oct 18, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> "Keep coping bro"
> View attachment 742421
> 
> I bet I live so much rent free in your head that you are the one not able to sleep during night. You are more obsessed with me than teenager girls were with Leonardo Di Caprio at his prime.
> View attachment 742427


oof didn't realize you took the conor mcgregor thing that far
do you have a little boner for conor? isn't it against the rules here to be gay or some shit


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 18, 2020)

loksr said:


> oof didn't realize you took the conor mcgregor thing that far
> do you have a little boner for conor? isn't it against the rules here to be gay or some shit


Accusing someone of being gay is so pathetic jfl especially in a place where we analize man's facial attractivness.
That's how you are looking now, please stop man, I tell you for your well being


----------



## loksr (Oct 18, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Accusing someone of being gay is so pathetic jfl especially in a place where we analize man's facial attractivness.
> That's how you are looking now, please stop man, I tell you for your well being
> View attachment 742462


did you just unironically admit to being gay? damn I personally don't have a problem with gay people but more power to you dude


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 18, 2020)

loksr said:


> did you just unironically admit to being gay? damn I personally don't have a problem with gay people but more power to you dude


So low iq that can't even understand a basic sentence and project his homosexuality on me. Now I know why you stalk me, but this is the wrong forum man, we like pussy here, you are probably here to jerk off on the Chads that get posted.


----------



## loksr (Oct 18, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> So low iq that can't even understand a basic sentence and project his homosexuality on me. Now I know why you stalk me, but this is the wrong forum man, we like pussy here, you are probably here to jerk off on the Chads that get posted.


nice "no u" very high iq indeed
"especially in a place where we analize man's facial attractivness."
sounds like you're saying some gayness is to be expected here tbh (projection) nice freudian slip with "analize" instead of "analyze" btw
something you wanna tell us? it's okay dude this is a safe space


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 18, 2020)

Body halo is legit but that’s bbc game, blacks can’t be incels as long as they go for bbc sluts/black girls


----------



## joseph (Oct 18, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> This guy is arguably FaceandLMS tier.
> His face is ugly and his skin is too. He is not even tall, he is like 5ft10 so nothing special.
> But he scored this:
> View attachment 724621
> ...


straight clavicles theory and long torso. Wouldn't work with v shaped clavicles and short torso


----------



## joseph (Oct 18, 2020)

d


LooksPSL said:


> Bodybuilding makes frame bigger, I don’t know why people here act like frame is set in stone.
> 
> you might as well ask “how come every body halo experiment has a dude with killer abs”


depends on clavicle shape, not with v shaped clavicles it doesnt make it wider just look at chestbrah


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 18, 2020)

loksr said:


> nice "no u" very high iq indeed
> "especially in a place where we analize man's facial attractivness."
> sounds like you're saying some gayness is to be expected here tbh (projection) nice freudian slip with "analize" instead of "analyze" btw
> something you wanna tell us? it's okay dude this is a safe space


Bro this obsession about homosexuality you have is not good, the fact that you see homosexuality everywhere, even in grammar, says a lot about you, not me.
I'm not gay, so you can stop hoping, since you are waiting for a yes like this




Sorry boyo, you have to look for some other man, but don't worry you can still stay here and jerk off on Chads pics, just stop looking for fuck buddies here.


----------



## loksr (Oct 18, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Bro this obsession about homosexuality you have is not good, the fact that you see homosexuality everywhere, even in grammar, says a lot about you, not me.
> I'm not gay, so you can stop hoping, since you are waiting for a yes like this
> View attachment 742514
> 
> Sorry boyo, you have to look for some other man, but don't worry you can still stay here and jerk off on Chads pics, just stop looking for fuck buddies here.


jesus christ is "no u" the only thing you know how to say?
can tell you're gay just off the fact that you worship another man (conor mcgregor)
imagine ever worshipping another person, especially a man, incel trait
jfl you probably call girls "goddesses" and sub to their onlyfans


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 18, 2020)

loksr said:


> jesus christ is "no u" the only thing you know how to say?
> can tell you're gay just off the fact that you worship another man (conor mcgregor)
> imagine ever worshipping another person, especially a man, incel trait
> jfl you probably call girls "goddesses" and sub to their onlyfans


How can I be gay and in the same time sub to girls onlyfans and call them goddesses? And then you call me low iq jfl


----------



## Blackout.xl (Oct 18, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> lmaooo nasty... niggers are nasty


What’s your issue?


----------



## loksr (Oct 18, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> How can I be gay and in the same time sub to girls onlyfans and call them goddesses? And then you call me low iq jfl


bisexual is still gay and gay boys in denial worship women as goddesses all the time cause they're low t submissives


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 18, 2020)

loksr said:


> bisexual is still gay and gay boys in denial worship women as goddesses all the time cause they're low t submissives


----------



## loksr (Oct 19, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> View attachment 742810


Good god
I actively avoid autists so I’ve never actually witnessed something as autistic as that


----------

